# ممكن أعرف ازاى أضع استايل للمنتدى بتاعى



## beshouy (16 فبراير 2007)

ممكن اعرف ازاى اضع استايل شكله حلو فى المنتدى بتاعى مع العلم ان المنتدى جاهز بس محتاج تطوير

وممكن اعرف ازاى اجيب استايلات او اعملها​


----------



## bebosho (28 فبراير 2007)

بص يا بيشوى
انت الاول هتنزل الاستايا على جهازك
و من لوحة التحكم
تجيب تركيب استايل جديد
و ترفع xml فايل و ده اللى فيه الاكواد الخاصه بالاستايل
و بعدين عن طريق اى برنامج رفع مثل ftp ترفع الملفات الخاصه بالاستايل و التى تحتوى على الصور و الابتسامات و تسمى vbstyle فى الغالب
و كده الاستايل جاهز يا باشا
تشغله من لوحة التحكم
و هتلاقى استايلات كتيرفى المنتدى المسيحى ده
http://www.mar-mina.com/vb/
و اى خدمه يا باشا


----------



## merola (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ممكن أعرف ازاى أضع استايل للمنتدى بتاعى*

شكرا بوش بوش على الافادة


----------



## beshouy (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ممكن أعرف ازاى أضع استايل للمنتدى بتاعى*

اسف للتاخير لانى كنت امر بظروف ادعولى انها تعدى بسلام وانا عاجز عن الشكر ليكوا 
وربنا معاكو ويحفظكو آمين .


----------



## amali (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ممكن أعرف ازاى أضع استايل للمنتدى بتاعى*

مشكووووووووور


----------



## hatem367 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ممكن أعرف ازاى أضع استايل للمنتدى بتاعى*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## megaman (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الشرح الرائع ده


----------

